# Boat Sugggestion



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

I am selling my lake Michigan boat in looking for a CC walk around style bay/10 mile out boat or near costal. My boat is in great condition and can easily get a decent amount for it. I was looking into the everglades models by the old boston whaler guy and really love this boat. With 6x foam and it being unsinkable, being able to have a small draft for the flats and reds. But then taking on chop out in the gulf for kings, cobia, or whatever is biting. Yes, I know everglades are very expensive but I think I could get a deal to only be about 10000 for a used one around 40-45 thousand. Is it worth it or looking into a different make/model and using the money for upgrades and gear. Im just thinking this will be a boat passed down from me to my son and will only need a repowering off in the future. Tell me what you guys think about the everglade or should I be looking into a skeet, grady white, sea hunt ect...


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

What can I say about Everglades, it's like a Ranger- in my opinion, hard to beat. If you find a good one you can afford- get it. I have a friend who has an Everglades- 26', twin mercs - he loves it!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Do not over look a Cape Horn


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

I really dont think a Everglade is necessary. I just know it has a good rep for safety which makes me comfortable. If you have to suggest any brands/models what kind? And yes i have been looking into the cape horn and also grady white. My great lakes boat is going to fetch around 30000 and I am willing to pay up to 10k of my own. Anything possibly fully loaded for 40k or a good boat for around 30 were i could add on some things. I dont really wanna buy a everglade that only gets me the boat without the features needed


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

with that kind of money you will have lots of options. I have found the hull truth to be a great forum to get opinions about various boats as well as comparisons between different boats. Good luck in your search.


----------



## ppping (Mar 16, 2008)

24ft pathfinder would fit the bill. Great bay boat that floats in about a foot or less but could easily do ten miles out on a nice day.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Your an old Whaler guy, so check out a 21' Montauck !


----------

